# Knolly auf der Eurobike 2015



## Stefan H (23. August 2015)

Es ist mal wieder soweit!

Für alle die Zeit und Lust haben die Eurobike zu besuchen, sollten auch halt in Halle B3 Stand 205 machen.
Hier könnte man sogar Glück haben und Knolly Chef Noel Buckley him self antreffen..
So oder so..wir freuen uns über jeden Besuch!


----------



## bonzoo (26. August 2015)

Ein Carbon Warden? Nett  Wobei ich lieber das Endo 27.5 in Carbon hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (31. Juli 2016)

Servus tri-cycles Team, seid Ihr dieses Jahr auch auf der Eurobike (2016)? Konnte euch nicht in der Ausstellerliste finden...

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Stefan H (9. August 2016)

Hi Michael. 
Nein, wir haben uns ebenfalls 2016 gegen eine Ausstellung auf der 2016'er Eurobike entschieden..


----------



## jumibrei (16. August 2016)

Schade!
Was spricht denn gegen die Eurobike?
Es fehlen (soweit ich weiß) auch Specialized und Cube. OK, die zwei interessieren mich weniger, aber Ihr seid doch WICHTIG!!! Wo kann ich mir die schönen Knollys anschauen??? Ihr hattet letztes Jahr auch einen superschönen Stand.


----------



## Stefan H (16. August 2016)

Ja das stimmt. Allerdings sind die Kosten so hoch das alle unsere Marken sich 'gegen' einen Stand auf der Eurobike entschieden haben.
Wenn Du dir ein Knolly anschauen magst, meldest Du dich am besten mal auf unsere Officemail unter [email protected]
Beste Grüße,
Stefan


----------

